# lola kidded triplets



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Proud to announce the birth of triplets from Noah's Acre' Lola and CornerStone Farm Almon *S 

:kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

I have a picture but its on my phone and I can't upload it that I know of.

One doe will be retained the other will be forsake. The buck is also for sale as a buck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats Stacey!!! That's awesome!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats Stacey... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Three times as great!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The boy looks a lot like his half brother from last year


----------



## mjhetz (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!

btw, I learned to send the pictures from my phone to myself at my email address, then I can save them to my computer!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I know i can do that -- but I cant upload from my phone. I was posting this from my new windows phone.


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Congrats! I am looking forward to kid pics. :thumb: 

Tracy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats! I also can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

congratulations! I would love to have that 2 girl 1 boy combo from all my girls! Can't wait for pictures. :applaud:


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

yes pics!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Picture is on my Facebook fan page. I know its not a good one but its all I got. I hope t go up to see them and disbud on next Sunday. 

If she sends me pictures in the meantime I will post them


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Darn. Can't see the pics cause I am not on Facebook. I am sure they are adorable tho. :greengrin: 

Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I'm hoping to go on Sunday to see them. I work night and she works days so its been confusing to pick a day


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

I am sure you are itching to get over to see them in person. 

Is this the kidding that you are getting a doe kid back from? If I am recalling correctly that is. :scratch: 

Tracy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well sort of.

See I mentioned I was selling her after she kidded. Her breeder wanted her back so she offered to purchase her then and kid her out for me and then once the kids are weaned give the kids back. Lola is still in my name and the new owner will get the papers once I go up to see the kids and she pays me the remained still due. We are good friends so it works out nicely for both of us. Lola just loves Beth and Beth has a special place for Lola I'm glad they are back together.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

saw the kids yesterday -- took lots of pictures. WIll sort through and post some here. But if you go to my fan page on facebook there are lots on there. https://www.facebook.com/EndOfTheLineFarm?ref=ts


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very pretty babies, and Boots is Gorgeous! I love that little "Y" on the right side of his face, very unique. Lola did a good job for you. :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are so pretty! :stars:


----------

